# USP45c or HK45??



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

I want to get a .45 for backpacking and a hunting sidearm and considering both the USP45c and the HK45. Should I wait for the HK45? I have been hearing all kinds of good things about the P30 wondering if anyone has shot the HK45 and if it is going to be that much of an inprovement. 

thanks.


----------

